# Best export for youtube upload



## Samuel Wöhrle (May 4, 2021)

Hi,
I am quite new to staffpad and am trying to find the best settings for the Berlin series (Reverb, Compression) for audio quality. Is there a general rule?
Also I was wondering if it is best to screen recording and separately export the audio file (what is the best format?) OR if the screen-recording can include the playback directly without loss of sound quality.
Your help is greatly appreciated!

Best, Samuel


----------



## MadLad (May 4, 2021)

I tend to use 30% reverb and 30% Compression when exporting. You'll have to experiment, though. For Chamber music settings 30% reverb is perfect imho. But if you want large orchestras in a big hall, you should go with 40%, at least on the strings and woodwinds. Brass I'd still say 30% reverb.


----------



## brandowalk (May 4, 2021)

For export, unless you are going to do further mixing/mastering in a DAW, I find the audio quality in a screen capture acceptable for YouTube.


----------

